
By the Bluebook implementation of Smalltalk-80 - adamnemecek
https://github.com/dbanay/Smalltalk/#
======
shrubble
This seems very interesting and I am surprised that more people are not
commenting on it... looking forward to testing it out when I get a chance. I
remember seeing a restored Alto at the computer museum in Seattle and it was
amazing to play with...

